# Logo für Schülerzeitung



## Leola13 (28. Oktober 2008)

Hai,

ich stehe derzeit etwas auf dem Schlauch. , da ich meinem Sohn versprochen habe ein Logo für die Schülerzeitung zu gestalten.

Ein "kompliziertes" Bild wäre nicht das Problem, aber eine einfaches Logo --  ---- dazu fällt mir nichts ein.

Stichworte :  

Name der Zeitung :  Ratz Fatz
Name der Schule  :  Freiherr vom Stein Gymnasium  (FvSG)

Alles andere ist so ziemlich egal.

Bin für jede Anregung dankbar.


Ciao Stefan


----------



## NoSyMe (28. Oktober 2008)

Hab eigentlich zu tun, aber ich hatte spontan eine Idee, daher werde ich dir mal kurz was skizzieren 

Edit: http://www.abload.de/img/ideebc0v.png


Wenn du warten kannst, dann mache ich dir heute Abend ne richtige Version, bin heute leider den ganzen Tag unterwegs.


----------



## Leola13 (28. Oktober 2008)

Hai,



NoSyMe hat gesagt.:


> Hab eigentlich zu tun, aber
> Wenn du warten kannst, dann mache ich dir heute Abend ne richtige Version, bin heute leider den ganzen Tag unterwegs.



.. für "hab eigentlich zu tun" find ich es toll. Zeit habe ich kommt auf ein, zwei Tage nicht drauf an.

Danke schon mal.

Ciao Stefan

PS : Bin trotzdem für weitere Anregungen, Vorschläge offen.


----------



## ink (28. Oktober 2008)

In diesem Fall würde eine Wortmarke gut funktionieren, da ich, bis auf die Darstellung von Geschwindigkeit, nichts Bildliches mit diesem Namen verbinden kann.
Soll es mehr ein "modernes" Outfit bekommen oder auf den guten Freiherrn zukommen?

mfg


----------



## Leola13 (28. Oktober 2008)

Hai,

das Outfit eher modern. Nicht auf den alten Freiherrn geprägt.

Ich hatte eher die Idee "den Stein" mit einzubeziehen.

By the Way : Was meinst du mit Wortmarke ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## ink (28. Oktober 2008)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:


> By the Way : Was meinst du mit Wortmarke ?


Eigentlich nur dass das Logo nur aus Schrift besteht.
Es eignet sich hierfür ein hübscher Font, sowie eine selbsterstellte, so gesetzt das es schön aussieht.

mfg

edit: mal kurz was hingeferkelt


----------



## Leola13 (29. Oktober 2008)

Hai,

aus den Anregungen von euch beiden hab ich mal auf die Schnelle was zusammen gewurschtelt.

Verbesserungen, Kritik und Co. erwünscht.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## ink (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich persönlich finde es wirkt ein bißchen altbacken und langweilig.
Ein Verhältnis zwischen Text und Bild muss hergestellt werden.
So kapituliert der Text vor der Figur.
Diese "Rennstreifen" brauchste imo nicht mit reinbringen, da die Haltung der Figur
genügend Bewegung reinbringt.
Wenn du es setzt, Lass die Figur auf der linken Seite, so suggeriert es ein Laufen ins offene Feld und kein "Ich renn fröhlich gegen nen Text" 

mfg


----------



## Leola13 (30. Oktober 2008)

Hai,



nesk hat gesagt.:


> Ein Verhältnis zwischen Text und Bild muss hergestellt werden.
> So kapituliert der Text vor der Figur.
> mfg



Das soll heissen ?

Ciao Stefan

PS : Du sprichst mit einem Laien.


----------



## ink (30. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, der Text ist zu klein.
So wird der Titel insgesamt auch zu klein, da die Figur soviel Raum einnimmt.
Der Text muss grösser 

mfg


----------



## DJTrancelight (30. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leola,

leider habe ich zu tun und kann dir bei der Umsetzung nicht helfen, aber ich habe mir ein paar Minuten Zeit genommen. Meine Idee ist Teil eurer Ideen:

1. Mach eine Comic-Figur wobei eine aufgeschlagene Zeitung den Körper bildet, oder eben eine zusammengerollte Zeitung (wie bei deinem Vorschlag). Augen im Comicstyle wie du sie in deinem Entwurf hast, Gliedmaßen Arme und Beine ohne Verbindung zum Körper (Zeitung) dazu machen. Das linke Bein etwas weiter unten platzieren, so dass die Figur cool dasteht. Die Gliedmaßen würde ich sehr abstrakt darstellen.

2. Beim rechten Arm zeigt ein Finger nach rechts oben, dort platzierst du den Schriftzug "Ratz Fatz", so dass der Finger beim "R" überlappt.

VG
DJ Trancelight


----------



## Leola13 (31. Oktober 2008)

Hai,

wie gefällt euch denn das nun ?



Ciao Stefan


----------



## DJTrancelight (31. Oktober 2008)

Hi Stefan,

im Prinzip ganz toll. Die Zeitung sieht witzig aus!

Nur habe ich das mit den Füßen und Armen abstrakt gemeint und ich finde es sollte keine Verbindung zur Zeitung bestehen. Hier kurz dein Entwurf abgeändert. Aus diesen Ovalen kann man dann nat. schönere Formen machen. Edit: Der rechte muss bei mir kleiner sein - sry mußte schnell gehen.
Bei der Schrift würde ich an deiner Stelle noch einmal schauen. Es geht in die richtige Richtung.
Aber ich finde schon dein Entwurf echt gut. Entscheide selbst.


----------



## isi_happyqueen (14. November 2008)

Hi,
ich bin neu hier und würde dir ganz gerne helfen, da ich erst vor kurzem an einem Logowettbewerb teilgenommen habe (und aus über 80 Einsendungen meins genommen worden ist).
Zu den bisherigen Logos lässt sich sagen, dass sie alle etwas zu filigran sind. Also man muss bedenken es geht um eine Schülerzeitung und die Zielgruppe sind Jugendliche, bzw. junge Erwachsene. Also, die können sich zum Beispiel nicht ganz mehr mit so kindischen Figuren identifizieren. Vielleicht kann man einfach nur einen Schriftzug nehmen und oben mittig über die Zeitung drüber setzen- halt wie bei einer richtigen Zeitung. Ist glaub ich auch ein gutes Format es wie eine richtige Tageszeitung zu gestalten. Da wir eine junge Zeilgruppe ansprechen wollen, würde ich eventuell mit einer Farbe arbeiten (bei Logos sollte man maximal 2 Farben nehmen- alles andere wäre zu viel und es soll ja einprägsam sein) 
Also, ich habe mal ein paar schnell erstellt. Soll nur ne Hilfe sein. Vielleicht kannst du ja daran weiterarbeiten. Viele Fonts habe ich aus dem Internet kostenlos und ohne Urheberschutz heruntergeladen. Da kannst du mal auf Schriftsuche gehen...

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig weiterhelfen..............
LG Bella


----------



## Leola13 (15. November 2008)

Hai,

ich bekomme immer eine Fehlermeldung, wenn ich die Datei öffnen will.

Kannst du sie noch einmal hochladen ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## isi_happyqueen (15. November 2008)

Klar mache ich- ich hoffe es klappt dann. Ansonsten schick mir doch deine Mail AD und ich schicke es dir dann direkt.
Grüßle Bella

PS: Was mir gerade noch einfällt: Ich habe es mit Acrobat 9.0 abgespeichert. Das ist glaube ich einer der neuesten Versionen. Falls du sie noch nicht hast, kannst du sie dir ja kostenlos runterladen.


----------

